# >> BAG RIDERS eXo Mounts Now Available <<



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

[/URL] ​ 

Want to quiet down that noisy compressor of yours? Want a quick and easy place to mount your compressor(s), ECU, and VU4 manifold? Pick up one of these eXo mounting systems by AccuAir! Just find a convenient place for your tank and notice the difference! Works with 380C, 400C, 444C, 450C, and 480C compressors! 

_*STARTING AT $175.00 ON BAGRIDERS.COM*_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I have an exo in my car, it kicks ass :thumbup:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have an exo in my car, it kicks ass :thumbup:


 what tanks do they fit?, also do they or will they make a mount for my ob2s?


----------



## sxedub (Jul 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I have an exo in my car, it kicks ass :thumbup:


 Hey Will got any pics of the set up?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

01 said:


> what tanks do they fit?, also do they or will they make a mount for my ob2s?


 They fit the raw aluminum skinny 5 gallon tanks that are on our site but unfortunately they don't make mounts for the OB2's just yet. 



sxedub said:


> Hey Will got any pics of the set up?


 He'll be posting up some pics once the hardline setup is finished!


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

I mounted my eXo mounts to the speaker box I put in my tdi jetta. I was a bit bummed they would not work with my coated skinny tank but it all worked out. I needed a good reason to put the 12's in the trunk anyway  

:thumbup: to the eXo mount!


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

BR+ACCU=WIN


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

would love to see pics of this installed to better understand how it will 'quiet' the car.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

This thing is awesome, I'll be grabbing one when I change my set up this winter.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

bassmanjosh said:


> would love to see pics of this installed to better understand how it will 'quiet' the car.


The mounts come with rubberized 'hover mount' compressor isolators that are built into the platform which reduces the vibration from the compressors when they are running.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

get some eXo in your life


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> get some eXo in your life


sounds like a new drug.

yo man you tried that eXo **** yet?
yeahhh mannnn ****s doppeee


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bahahaha tek you crack me up.. i'll share some of my eXo with you at WF


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

I need to get these. Need some eXo in my life!!! Are you selling at WF?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I :heart: my eXo mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

SporkLift said:


> I need to get these. Need some eXo in my life!!! Are you selling at WF?


We sure are!



SoloGLI said:


> I :heart: my eXo mounts]


That is some sexy trunk action right there


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


>


This has to be the best example of eXo usage i've seen :heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

If you need an eXo setup, pick one up in person at Waterfest! 

Alex, you need to reupload your photos man


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just got off the phone with these guys!! Great company! 

Will you were my next call haha, but you might be getting a call from me sooner or later


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Alex, you need to reupload your photos man


 Guess the links changed with CanIBeat redid their website. Fixed now, with one more pic


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Shawn W. said:


> I just got off the phone with these guys!! Great company!
> 
> Will you were my next call haha, but you might be getting a call from me sooner or later


 Indeed the AccuAir guys are amazing at what they do. Call us any time Shawn. 




SoloGLI said:


> Guess the links changed with CanIBeat redid their website. Fixed now, with one more pic


 Thanks for fixing that dude


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Any chance I can peep your set up tomorrow Will?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure thing Shawn, but it's pretty far from looking show worthy.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Sure thing Shawn, but it's pretty far from looking show worthy.


 I've had my set up for 7 months and still don't have a false floor. I'm easy to impress :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eXo systems are in stock


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

I have dual 3 gallon tanks, is there an option to accommodate that?

edit: Just saw the photos posted above. I'm going for mounting these on the roof of the trunk. IE: The only roof left in this picture (not my car)










Just trying to find out how to get more than one clamp on a tank in a dual tank setup.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ordered a set like an hour ago, pumped to get everything installed once they show up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

FTMFW said:


> I have dual 3 gallon tanks, is there an option to accommodate that?
> 
> Just trying to find out how to get more than one clamp on a tank in a dual tank setup.


 Yes we can do an eXo setup for dual three gallon tanks. Check out these shots from AccuAir/StanceWorks. 



















You will have to order Accuair's three gallon tanks though.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

In Stock


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

need an ob2 option :banghead:


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

if i'm just getting the compressor mount... for a 400C -- what size do i need. 

excuse me, i'm an idiot. 

thanks Will!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

You would need to go with the small compressor mounts.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We still have a few sets remaining on the shelf


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Get some!


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

Will the v2 ecu and manifold bolt on to this?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

homiesmalls said:


> Will the v2 ecu and manifold bolt on to this?


It should be doable if you're willing to modify the EXO ecu mount.


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It should be doable if you're willing to modify the EXO ecu mount.


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Who's going to switch over to the new black eXo mounts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

nice stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

leftygibsonplyr said:


> nice stuff. :thumbup:


The new black anodized finish is really nice :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have a few more sets still up for grabs.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

thinking about redoing my trunk this winter. i have to seriously consider these now...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

babydubz said:


> thinking about redoing my trunk this winter. i have to seriously consider these now...


Do it :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eXo mounts are back in stock !


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

My order's in :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

these are a great option if you dont want to hide your stuff.









i painted mine gloss black before the black ones were available. then i put a thin layer of felt with one sticky side, and lined the under side of the eXo rings so any vibrations or movement wouldn't scratch the air tank which is color-matched to the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR6 NRG said:


> these are a great option if you dont want to hide your stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks awesome, I love the color.


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

Just placed a V2 order with a couple tank rings and Exo mounts, cant wait for their arrival. BIG plans this winter


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

FlybyGLI said:


> Just placed a V2 order with a couple tank rings and Exo mounts, cant wait for their arrival. BIG plans this winter


Send us some photos of your progress :beer:


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Send us some photos of your progress :beer:


Absolutely!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

FlybyGLI said:


> Absolutely!


I'm looking forward to seeing those.


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

In the process of getting my setup together:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

homiesmalls said:


> In the process of getting my setup together:


very creative!


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

Changed it up a bit.


----------

